
I just shut down my startup (2019) - jrdi
https://medium.com/swlh/i-just-shut-down-my-startup-heres-what-i-learned-2a57c0e98090
======
ganeshkrishnan
The startup raised money within 90 days with no product and no revenue? Is
this a common occurrence in US?

I am always super impressed when I read about startups that manage to get
money as it allows them to experiment and learn.

I guess getting money is a learned skill

------
duxup
Good read. Succeed or fail I always admire folks who can take a shot like
that.

I wonder has anyone managed to get a voice type service to take off through
Google or Amazon?

------
abdabab
I got paywalled by medium.

~~~
duxup
I believe disabling JavaScript will fix that.

